# Leopard Gecko



## billywhizz922 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi all
Im thinking of buying 2 lepord geckos or maybee just 1, but im new on the scene with lizards ! so which combination would be better to start with, 2 females or 1 male and 1 female, or just one to start with ? Also what size tank would you say ? I have read the basics to housing geckos but would be glad if you could give some pointers. e.g. what they like in the tank u get the drift. 

thnx billywhizz922


----------



## billywhizz922 (Apr 10, 2008)

anyone ...


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2008)

i had 2 leopard geckos both male they were good pets and they dont need a big viv but mine had a decent sized one they are easy to look after


----------



## mjs_geckos (May 9, 2008)

A 3ft Viv will do u with 2 hides.....be sure to house female and males around the same age as the male my try to mate if he's older and then all kinda complications can arise....females are ok together at most ages....

I have 2 hatchlings available....incubated for female???


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

its best to keep two females !!! a male and female can work but the female may get ill if she keeps getting pestered to mate and also you will def have eggs if you have a male and female !


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

Either a single gecko of either gender or two females would be the best, they're semi-solitary creatures so don't mind being housed alone if you were to get just the one. A male and female combination could work but you would need a second viv in order to seperate them to prevent over breeding as the male will mate with the female, and as she would be the only one, he would focus all his attention on her. 

A 3 foot viv will do fine for 2 and would be nice and spacious for 1 too. My gecko loves to bask on rocks, these would be nice to place in the tank for your gecko(s) too. They need a hide on the cool end, and a hide on the warm end. The hide on the warm end should be the humid hide to aid in shedding, if you are getting 2, an extra hide would be nice.

For substrate i recommened reptile cage carpet, avoid using sand as it can cause very serious problems!

Good luck with your gecko(s)


----------



## 709Juggalette (Jul 3, 2008)

I have two leos...a male and female.
They live together and have been living together for several yrs.The female lays eggs that have nothing in them,hence why the breeder gave her to me.Also my male does not pester her.

Male/female or female/female can work.
What I wouldn't do is house two males.


----------



## Animals548 (Feb 22, 2009)

did you get one?
I really want one and might get one this month!


----------



## arteest_9009 (Apr 16, 2009)

I say get one male and one female but keep them seperate unless you want surprises you can't handle. Then that way you can breed in the future.


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

I have a rescued male Echo.


----------



## Animals548 (Feb 22, 2009)

I have an african fat tail gecko! Her name is Bella


----------



## bbigerljodie (Mar 27, 2009)

im thinking of getting a gecko to


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

We have 1 male 1 female


----------

